# Random Question about grass types



## golfer09 (Apr 14, 2016)

A couple of years ago, the water department (a contractor for them) had to dig up the end of my yard and replace some connections. When they were done, they compacted all the soil back down. As they were leaving, they threw grass seeds onto the dirt (didn't even water). Within a couple of weeks, there were grass blades and within 2 more weeks of that, the whole area was covered in grass. The grass is very thin blades and grows kind of quickly. Anyone know what they would've used? I live in New England in a pine tree forest. Most of my yard is moss and not grass. I have a few spots where I had to dig stuff up and now its just been dirt/loam for a year and I want to throw some of that grass seed on it. I know that grass isn't as pretty as turf but it seems to grow well in my yard. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe call the water department and ask them? Or get the name of the contractor and call them and ask what kind of seed they used?

If you post pics of the grass, someone here might be able to identify it based on how it looks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

I agree with above and call extension service and see what grows well in your conditions


----------



## golfer09 (Apr 14, 2016)

I asked the water department already and the contractor does not talk to homeowners. I asked the water department to ask them for me and they wont reveal it to them . Thats why I came on here.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Can you find out who the contractor was? Tell em you're interested in placing a bid for them to do some work on your yard. Then see if you can get the brand of seed...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## golfer09 (Apr 14, 2016)

they only do commercial work, they are a massive company that only does large work. They dug up everyones yard on my street. That kind of company.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2016)

awe rats...


----------



## golfer09 (Apr 14, 2016)

yep ive tried everything. they didnt even water it or anything and it grew fast. ill post a picture when i can.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2016)

Take a sample to county extension service


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 14, 2016)

Wil - Its Rye. No big secret. Contractors use it on new home construction to establish a quick even colored lawn. Landscaper use it get an established root system to help with erosion control. Realtors and house flippers use it for immediate gratification as well. It is a medium to light green, thin blade and makes a medium to light density lawn. That allows you to sew better seed between it. The the will not come back next year. What you plant over / between it is what will return. That can and will include weeds. 
If you look at a a contractor grass seed mix iy will be mostly rye (85-95%) The fescue or bluegrass that makes up the balance is what will come back the next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 15, 2016)

I agree with Scott. Annual rye will sprout fast and is usually only around one year. But after that the fescue and bluegrass takes over. It could of had some lime and fertilizer mixed in the mix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill Hatton (Apr 15, 2016)

Sounds like rye to me, I will not take the heat well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2016)

Yep. Rye. Cheap and it does exactly what they want it to do. Grabs hold quick and it can just be top seeded. Throw it down and it grows. Can come up again next year also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## golfer09 (Apr 15, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wil - Its Rye. No big secret. Contractors use it on new home construction to establish a quick even colored lawn. Landscaper use it get an established root system to help with erosion control. Realtors and house flippers use it for immediate gratification as well. It is a medium to light green, thin blade and makes a medium to light density lawn. That allows you to sew better seed between it. The the will not come back next year. What you plant over / between it is what will return. That can and will include weeds.
> If you look at a a contractor grass seed mix iy will be mostly rye (85-95%) The fescue or bluegrass that makes up the balance is what will come back the next year.



Hi, it does come back every year. Comes back the past 2 years. It looks the same every year.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2016)

As everyone else has said, it sounds like Rye; what flavor Rye is a better question for the contractor. How well it takes heat, drought, and other summer time stresses is dependent thereupon, most rye is cooler weather oriented, shoots straight up and goes to seed during hot weather. Up there in your neck of the woods, I would think a Rye would do well over the summer months as long as you keep it watered and mowed, but again that is dependent upon variety they seeded. Some varieties of lawn rye would come back.

The cause for contractors using it all the time, it establishes root structure quickly, isn't fussy about seed bed prep, and will take off and grow in cooler whether than most grasses, to prevent the fill from washing away. All it needs is a little moisture and it's off and running! Rye is also a legume, meaning it binds up any available nutrients in the soil, enhancing the soil's capacity to grow other plants in the future. Back when farmers did things more naturally and didn't rely on fertilizers and chemicals so much, it was common practice down here in the south to run your cash crop on a piece of ground, harvest it, then plant winter rye and graze cattle on that ground over the winter. Doing so reduced your need for fertilizer 50% to 75%, as well as your need for Hay and Feed for the cattle.

Spots in the yard, I would look for "Throw and Grow" lawn patch, or food plot seed. The throw and grow seed has been treated with seed inoculant to aid in germination with minimal to no cover. If you rake the ground clean, toss the seed on it, then spray lightly with the water hose every evening just before dark for 3 - 4 days, in a week your spots will all turn green, and in 2 weeks will be lush and green. Throw and grown lawn seed should include a mix of rye and other grasses, the food plot mix will contain rye, other grasses, clovers, and goodies the critters will like, if in an area it can be let go to attract wildlife.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

Notice to all your potheads I moved our posts to their own thread so Wil's thread doesn't get arrested. . . .

http://woodbarter.com/threads/hey-dude-ya-gotta-a-doobie-yukin-spare.26910/

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 15, 2016)

OOPS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## golfer09 (Apr 15, 2016)

I know this picture doesnt show it but it comes as spring goes on. It grows faster than the other grass in my yard. In a few weeks when there's more of it I can take a better.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Notice to all your potheads I moved our posts to their own thread so Wil's thread doesn't get arrested. . . .
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/hey-dude-ya-gotta-a-doobie-yukin-spare.26910/


Former pot head and I didn't inhale, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Perennial Rye Grass - http://www.britannica.com/plant/grass/images-videos/Perennial-ryegrass/123552


----------



## golfer09 (May 3, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Perennial Rye Grass - http://www.britannica.com/plant/grass/images-videos/Perennial-ryegrass/123552



thanks!


----------



## CWS (Jun 28, 2021)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wil - Its Rye. No big secret. Contractors use it on new home construction to establish a quick even colored lawn. Landscaper use it get an established root system to help with erosion control. Realtors and house flippers use it for immediate gratification as well. It is a medium to light green, thin blade and makes a medium to light density lawn. That allows you to sew better seed between it. The the will not come back next year. What you plant over / between it is what will return. That can and will include weeds.
> If you look at a a contractor grass seed mix iy will be mostly rye (85-95%) The fescue or bluegrass that makes up the balance is what will come back the next year.


I agree. Rye grass .


----------

